# are there any puffins in cornwall



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

me and the mrs are off to cornwall for a week and my mrs would love to go on a boat to see some puffins and other seabirds like razorbills , can anybody point me in the right direction please


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

boywonder said:


> me and the mrs are off to cornwall for a week and my mrs would love to go on a boat to see some puffins and other seabirds like razorbills , can anybody point me in the right direction please


Scotland! :lol2:

Skomer Island in Pembrokeshire is probably your nearest puffin colony.

Don't think there's any puffin colonies in cornwall, but there are plenty of other seabirds. The puffins have all headed back out to sea now for the winter. You need to catch them in May. 

You may well see yourself a Cornish chough if you get out on the cliff tops. These have recolonised from Wales in recent years. : victory:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

There's Lundy Island in the Bristol Channel (opposite Bideford, Devon very roughly) so could be a stopping point en route. However, as Grond says they've probably gone already, but could be worth contacting their tourist office etc.

You should catch a pasty or two in Cornwall though :blush:


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

the puffins are in the scillies n sometimes landsend/sennen
there are boat trips to see the seals n gannets,the occasional turn, baskin sharks etc here in st ives but the further north you go in cornwall the less wildlife there seems to be
the pasties are alot less timid, you should find them easily, usually under a herring gull


----------



## *Blushing_Spider* (Jul 15, 2010)

Vawms right you do find them in the isle of scilly. i personally havnt seen them but i knw a few ppl who hav =)


----------

